# Can someone please recommend good deep cycle battery charger



## holdnon72 (Aug 6, 2016)

Looking to purchase a good deep cycle battery charger for my trolling motor and rv batteries thanks for any links or info


----------



## TNtroller (Aug 7, 2016)

Make sure you get a "smart" charger, one that will charge, then go into maintenance mode once fully charged. Schumacher is a good brand with reliability. I like "Batteryminder" brand maintainers, these are low amp (~1.5 amp) maintainers that condition the battery during times of non use to help extend battery life and do not overcharge/boil batteries dry.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 7, 2016)

Another fan of the Shumacher smart chargers.


----------



## holdnon72 (Aug 7, 2016)

found this one on ebay---->https://www.ebay.com/itm/252131861410?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DaleH (Aug 7, 2016)

holdnon72 said:


> found this one on ebay---->https://www.ebay.com/itm/252131861410?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Nice price, 3 charging amp values and free shipping? Buy it ...


----------



## Outlaw86 (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks to be a solid deal on this one ---> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UR165C/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?tag=slickdeals&ascsubtag=5c2399b45d0b11e6bc5bb262c9fa28700INT&ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 8, 2016)

I also have a schumacher charger, they charge a battery A-OK but you cannot leave them hooked up to the battery
all the time like a true dedicated marine charger. Leaving the charger out in the weather (getting it wet) may also be an issue.
You also have to select the charge rate and battery type every time you plug it in.

$58 also seems kinda high to me, the schumacher 2-6-12 smart charger I have was about $35 if I remember correctly.

The dedicated marine chargers are more convenient and weather resistant. If charging a deep cycle battery, use at least a 10 amp charger.

Tim


----------



## skipper123 (Aug 8, 2016)

Every one I buy that has a fan in it the fan craps out in about a year because I leave them hooked up all the time. Then I found NOCO wicked smart 7.2 amp charges faster than a normal charger, bout the size of a brick and no fan. Three years and running also has a boost and battery re conditioner to bring back power from older batteries. Works for me.


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 9, 2016)

I have always read good things on the NOCO Genius series on-board chargers. They come in 1-3 bank and 4 or 10 amp/bank versions.


----------



## Snowshoe (Aug 27, 2016)

https://www.dualpro.com/product/professional-series/


----------



## colinmcclelland (Aug 27, 2016)

Schmacher 2-5-10 has been working for me for the last few years


----------



## edwonbass (Aug 27, 2016)

I have only had it for this season so far but I really like my Noco 3 bank charger!


----------



## jethro (Aug 29, 2016)

holdnon72 said:


> found this one on ebay---->https://www.ebay.com/itm/252131861410?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



I have that same charger, love it. Works great.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

I've had a ProMariner ProSport 12 dual-bank on-board charger on my old boat for 15 years. Works great and never had a problem. New boat came with a Minn-Kota 210 dual-bank charger on it. So far it's been working good also. Cabela's sells the ProMariner with a Cabela's branding. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

